# Has anyone ever supercharged a 1.8T 20v?



## vwboff (Nov 8, 2005)

Was thinking about this the other day. Has anyone used a Rotrex or similar centrifugal supercharger on a 1.8T 20v? Was just pondering what it would be like?


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone ever supercharged a 1.8T 20v? (vwboff)*

BBM fit a 2.0L screw compressor on one... And rokka has a twincharged G60/GT30R setup. That's about it.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever supercharged a 1.8T 20v? (vwboff)*

Yep. Since you're from England, get yourself a copy of Golf+. I believe they have a project 1.8t that they are doing this with. If it's not in the current one, go back a few months.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Has anyone ever supercharged a 1.8T 20v? (87vr6)*

There is a guy in the Boston, MA area who got a supercharger make over back in 02/03 on his B5 A4 (2.0 block even). I don't recall him being an avid user of any forums though.
While not making as much as a turbo, the car was quick and the longitudinal setup made it pretty painless.


----------



## miller18T (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone ever supercharged a 1.8T 20v? (Boostin20v)*

rokka's build is being discussed on a thread that's on here atm.
helps you make low-end torque more, i think.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Has anyone ever supercharged a 1.8T 20v? (87vr6)*

I'm gaining momentum on my project:
















I've sold my old AEB block and purchased a brand new one from the dealer. I just ordered lots of new parts (waterpump, oil pan, and what not) I also orderd a Por-15 engine paint kit so the block will never crust over. I've also ordered an audi 5 cylinder 20V manifold so I can make a custom large port 20V DS inlet manifold that looks OEM.
Then its just a matter of making the alternator brackets and belt routing items and sending some parts to the powder coater


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

i like


----------



## 1.8tcorradohybrid (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (vdubN228)*

there is a big turbo/g60 setup somewhere on here from a guy with a blue gti


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone ever supercharged a 1.8T 20v? (vwboff)*

^ that is ROKKA as said above

_Quote, originally posted by *vwboff* »_Was thinking about this the other day. Has anyone used a Rotrex or similar centrifugal supercharger on a 1.8T 20v? Was just pondering what it would be like? 

I wouldnt do it unless you use a TT or A4 with awd. Having that much power off the line makes it hard to get traction with just fwd.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone ever supercharged a 1.8T 20v? (vwboff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboff* »_Was thinking about this the other day. Has anyone used a Rotrex or similar centrifugal supercharger on a 1.8T 20v? Was just pondering what it would be like? 

I have a C38 mounted on a spare engine here but more focused on finishing the header for it first.If you are interested I can put together a kit for you.Just send me a PM.


----------



## vwboff (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone ever supercharged a 1.8T 20v? (cincyTT)*

It has a Peloquin LSD and will not be used for drag racing. Only track action.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Has anyone ever supercharged a 1.8T 20v? (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_I'm gaining momentum on my project:

I've sold my old AEB block and purchased a brand new one from the dealer. I just ordered lots of new parts (waterpump, oil pan, and what not) I also orderd a Por-15 engine paint kit so the block will never crust over. I've also ordered an audi 5 cylinder 20V manifold so I can make a custom large port 20V DS inlet manifold that looks OEM.
Then its just a matter of making the alternator brackets and belt routing items and sending some parts to the powder coater
bout time you did something worth a damn...





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

Yum, instantanious throttle response...will probably make the ko3 feel like a 50 trim.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_Yum, instantanious throttle response...will probably make the ko3 feel like a 50 trim.

Pretty much.
Rode in a friends Rotrex powered Peugeot ....was definitely sold.If You have a chance go drive a BMW M3 with and without the Active Autowerks rotrex kit.
Its a night and day comparison.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

k03 feel like a 50 trim? or other way around?


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/wa....aspx

FOUND!!! Supercharged 1.8T. Ohh man, I want one.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

Just get a G60 corrado.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-Khaos-* »_Just get a G60 corrado.









And let the nightmares begin!


----------



## vwboff (Nov 8, 2005)

Nope, a G60 is too old school!
As I already have the 20v setup in the Mk2 chassis I thought this was the best wat to go. Considering a Rotrex C30-94 at the moment.


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwboff)*

If I remember correctly, a few years back, PES-Tuning built a super-charged 1.8T Passat.


----------



## gsxrbusa1 (Jan 10, 2008)

SC with a Turbo? hmmmm....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_If I remember correctly, a few years back, PES-Tuning built a super-charged 1.8T Passat.

Wasnt a 1.8T.Was a 30V V6....
Only Supercharged 1.8T I know of thats longitudinal was an midnight blue A4 with a VF-Engineering type kit.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (1.8tcorradohybrid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tcorradohybrid* »_there is a big turbo/g60 setup somewhere on here from a guy with a blue gti

you tube video were tight. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbU0tNohz54
only thing is the g60 sucks hairy nuts. even the owner said he has to rebuild it aften. this new charger might make a great setup but only time will tell.


_Modified by velocity196 at 11:12 AM 12-21-2008_


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Wasnt a 1.8T.Was a 30V V6....
Only Supercharged 1.8T I know of thats longitudinal was an midnight blue A4 with a VF-Engineering type kit.

i remember reading about a B5 1.8T years ago with a Whipple Supercharger
on it , the article had a bay pic but couldn't see anything


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (velocity196)*

/www.cardomain.com/ride/2503336
i miss my corrado 
T-boned a Dodge dually doing 60







i wish i could post the pic of the wreckage. some reason i cant post pics.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

trendy tramp on club gti has/had a turbo/supercharged 20v in a mk2 golf.


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (jc_bb)*

Like this???







My buddy Jason did this for his final in engineering school. Not sure if its running or not right now, he is always working on it. Here is a link on how to some of the work http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1674618


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_If I remember correctly, a few years back, PES-Tuning built a super-charged 1.8T Passat.

Yes they did, but they never produced the kit. I remember them getting decent numbers with it as well


----------



## Aubrey MK1 luva (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Has anyone ever supercharged a 1.8T 20v? (miller18T)*

yo bra i had a similar thought the other day i am trying to find out more info about it got any websites i can visit??


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hltTPMD3mYs


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re:*

Rokka a user in here, has both turbo and supercharger on his 1.8T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But to me i rather just have a turbo, changing alternator rim wheel etc. everytime you need to change boost is just not me, and i really dont have issues with Tb respons, it might be because im dbc or that its only GT28rs, but im happy with my setup


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

revival!! i want my 20v supercharged are there any companies out there yet...links anyone?


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Try talking with people in this thread: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5065961-SC-20v


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Bahn Brenner has done quite a few supercharged 1.8t's


----------

